# Java Updates



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2008)

Are Java updates necessary? I downloaded the most recent and it came with a Yahoo toolbar that I can't seem to get rid of. I'm using Firefox 3.0.5.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 25, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Are Java updates necessary? I downloaded the most recent and it came with a Yahoo toolbar that I can't seem to get rid of. I'm using Firefox 3.0.5.




Only if you are running an application that requires the most recent version.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2008)

It helps to avoid errors on websites. Never, never, never choose the default installation option of anything. You'll end up with Yahoo, MSN or Google toolbars.


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2008)

So how to get rid of Yahoo toolbar? I removed Java but it remains. This is one of those installations where the additional garbage is not obvious.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2008)

Remove it from the Control Panel/Add Remove Programs (Programs and Features in Vista)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, if it's a Yahoo Toolbar in Firefox. Click on Tools > Addons and then Uninstall the Yahoo toolbar.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Actually, if it's a Yahoo Toolbar in Firefox. Click on Tools > Addons and then Uninstall the Yahoo toolbar.



Yes. I was thinking IE.


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Actually, if it's a Yahoo Toolbar in Firefox. Click on Tools > Addons and then Uninstall the Yahoo toolbar.



*THAT"S* where it's found. Thank you. I looked in Add/Remove programs and it wasn't listed. THANKS!


----------

